# RIP Amy Winehouse



## 04mucklowd (Jul 23, 2011)

Today Amy Winehouse was pronouced dead
I am quite sad as I quite liked her music


----------



## cityzach (Jul 23, 2011)

how'd she die?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 23, 2011)

Dont know yet


----------



## RubikZz (Jul 23, 2011)

I think about the alcohol and drugs.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 23, 2011)

I bet it was a drug overdose.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 23, 2011)

Apparently her father doesn't know yet.

Modern society is weird.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 23, 2011)

Heard about it a minute ago. RIP


----------



## Julian (Jul 23, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Apparently her father doesn't know yet.
> 
> Modern society is weird.


That's one word for it.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 23, 2011)

i heard about it about 30 minutes ago. she was an alcohol and drug addict


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 23, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> i heard about it about 30 minutes ago. she was an alcohol and drug addict


 
No kidding. 
We've already confirmed that


----------



## ianography (Jul 23, 2011)

Sad... she was sooo messed up. I kind of think it was alcohol poisoning that killed her.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Jul 23, 2011)

aw man, i loved her stuff.


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 23, 2011)

who gives a **** about amy whinehouse what about the victims of the attack in norway


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 23, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> who gives a **** about amy whinehouse


 
I do..
The attack that happened in Norway is horrible also.


----------



## Hershey (Jul 23, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> The attack that happened in Norway is horrible *also*.


 
87 people or maybe more died in Norway and you seem to make it look less important than the death ONE singer?


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 23, 2011)

To be fair, the singer's death will likely affect them more.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 23, 2011)

Hershey said:


> 87 people or maybe more died in Norway and you seem to make it look less important than the death ONE singer?


 
At least I acknowledged it. I could've said: "Yeah, but no one cares about Norway."


----------



## yockee (Jul 23, 2011)

cityzach said:


> how'd she die?


 
She had alcohol and crack in her system when she died.


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 23, 2011)

Comedians are probably upset about Amy, she gave them a lot of material..


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 23, 2011)

To continue the "Who gives a ****" argument...

Who gives a ****" about the singer and the people in Norway while the greatest famine of the last 60 years is kiling thousends of people?

I care about all of them but I'd like to think the famine is way, way, waaaay more important.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jul 23, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> who gives a **** about amy whinehouse what about the victims of the attack in norway


 
While the incident in Norway was tragic, it really has nothing to do with this thread. Is your implication that if a really bad thing happens, no one is allowed to talk about other subjects? If you want to talk about norway, it should be done in a thread about that topic.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 23, 2011)

[11:47:08 AM] ◇νιτø: apparently amy whinehouse died
[11:47:38 AM] ☆BigGreen: so
[11:47:46 AM] ☆BigGreen: people die all the time
[11:47:48 AM] ☆BigGreen: nothing new


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 23, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> [11:47:08 AM] ◇νιτø: apparently amy *whinehouse* died
> [11:47:38 AM] ☆BigGreen: so
> [11:47:46 AM] ☆BigGreen: people die all the time
> [11:47:48 AM] ☆BigGreen: nothing new


 
heh


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 23, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> [11:47:08 AM] ◇νιτø: apparently amy whinehouse died, and 87 people were killed in Norway
> [11:47:38 AM] ☆BigGreen: so
> [11:47:46 AM] ☆BigGreen: people die all the time
> [11:47:48 AM] ☆BigGreen: nothing new



Fix'd?


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 23, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> While the incident in Norway was tragic, it really has nothing to do with this thread. Is your implication that if a really bad thing happens, no one is allowed to talk about other subjects? If you want to talk about norway, it should be done in a thread about that topic.


 
amy winehouse died because of drugs its her own fault. The people in norway were living their everyday lives. she dosent really deserve an rip topic, if you do drugs you die simple as that


----------



## Weston (Jul 23, 2011)

So you think that it isn't tragic when someone dies because of their own actions?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 23, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> amy winehouse died because of drugs


 
How do you know?


----------



## yockee (Jul 23, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> amy winehouse died because of drugs its her own fault. The people in norway were living their everyday lives. she dosent really deserve an rip topic, if you do drugs you die simple as that


 
I died from a heroin overdose, but it wasn't my fault. I wouldn't have done so much heroin if I hadn't done all the crack that kept making me want to do more heroin to balance it out. Luckily, I was in my dad's place, and he found me in time.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Jul 23, 2011)

They made her go to rehab, and she said no to that repeatedly. She was boo'd off stage the last time she performed live (cracked out). I'm guessing intentional OD.


----------



## RubikZz (Jul 23, 2011)

Stefan said:


> How do you know?



She was addicted to alcohol and drugs.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 23, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> She was addicted to alcohol and drugs.


 
That isn't _proof_ that they were responsible for her death; it just means that it is _likely_, which is exactly the point Stefan was making.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 23, 2011)

> She was addicted to alcohol and drugs.



And as we all know, Kurt Cobain and Tony Montana died of drugs overdoses.


----------



## RubikZz (Jul 23, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> That isn't _proof_ that they were responsible for her death; it just means that it is _likely_, which is exactly the point Stefan was making.


 
Yeah, ok, but it's a good chance that it is located by that.


----------



## MalusDB (Jul 23, 2011)

Not shocked. Not suprised. Not bothered. Bad role model who, most likely, got what was coming to her. I have no pity for people who bring their own bad luck. That said, if it was unrelated to her problems, then thats a pity I guess..


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 23, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> who gives a **** about amy whinehouse what about the victims of the attack in norway


 
The death of anyone is horrible, just because she's famous doesn't mean we shouldnt be sad.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 23, 2011)

Yet another member of the 27...


----------



## Meep (Jul 23, 2011)

lol I have no idea who this even is


----------



## Dene (Jul 24, 2011)

lol. her music sucked.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 24, 2011)

27 club. It was after of a 3-day crack and heroin binge.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 24, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> who gives a **** about amy whinehouse what about the victims of the attack in norway


 
I'm sorry, but that's a horrific attitude.

PS: Thanks for your concern about my people tho! ;D


----------



## Vinny (Jul 24, 2011)

I honestly don't understand why there is a thread about this. I wouldn't say her death deserves recognition compared to the many other people who die daily. So she's "famous," but she's still only a human. Correct me if i am wrong, but I don't see any threads honoring the deaths of the many soldiers who die for our country or the many innocent people who die. However, a single singer who is a horrible role model and drug addict gets recognition everywhere.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes said:


> Yet another member of the 27...





nlCuber22 said:


> 27 club.



Why would anybody care, though? So some people died at age 27. Big deal.

And nlCuber cares so much about it and is so smart knowing this that he didn't even realize it had been mentioned already on the same page...


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 24, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> amy winehouse died because of drugs its her own fault. The people in norway were living their everyday lives. she dosent really deserve an rip topic, if you do drugs you die simple as that


 
I have to say, I strongly dissagree


----------



## Stefan (Jul 24, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> I have to say, I strongly dissagree


 
excellent argument bro


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 24, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> I have to say, I strongly dissagree



This post might be a little less "cool story bro"-worthy if you were to elaborate.
With which part do you disagree? The fact that it was her choice to start doing drugs? Or the fact that the people in Norway were living their everyday lives?


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 24, 2011)

Stefan said:


> cool story bro


 
Why do you always post things like that. What is that meant to mean


----------



## Stefan (Jul 24, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Why do you always post things like that. What is that meant to mean


 
uberCuber understood and explained it perfectly, so go read his post.

(or maybe he even thought the same without having seen mine, he replied so soon afterwards that I'm not sure)


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 24, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> This post might be a little less "cool story bro"-worthy if you were to elaborate.
> With which part do you disagree? The fact that it was her choice to start doing drugs? Or the fact that the people in Norway were living their everyday lives?


 
Like I said in my earlier post "the death of anyone is horrible." She wasted her life with drugs and in the end, paid the ultimate price. OF COURSE the death of those Norweigans is terrible. My point is, just because Amy Winehouse is famous, doesnt mean that people should say they dont care about her death.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 24, 2011)

Stefan said:


> (or maybe he even thought the same without having seen mine, he replied so soon afterwards that I'm not sure)


 
Nah, I did see yours first. 



cubersmith said:


> Like I said in my earlier post "the death of anyone is horrible."


 
Then why don't we have a thread like this for every single recently-deceased person who somebody on this forum knows of?


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 24, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> But do you see where I'm coming from??


 
I certainly understand why you say, "just because Amy Winehouse is famous, doesnt mean that people should say they dont care about her death;" I just don't see the need for an thread devoted to her.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 24, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Then why don't we have a thread like this for every single recently-deceased person who somebody on this forum knows of?


 
Good point actually, but do you see where I'm coming from??


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 24, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I certainly understand why you say, "just because Amy Winehouse is famous, doesnt mean that people should say they dont care about her death;" *I just don't see the need for an thread devoted to her.*


 
And neither do I, but her death is still sad.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 24, 2011)

Vinny said:


> So she's "famous," but she's still only a human. Correct me if i am wrong, but I don't see any threads honoring the deaths of the many soldiers who die for our country or the many innocent people who die.


I don't think soldiers or accident victims have the same emotional value to other people as certain celebrity deaths, and not just because of psychology or whatever, but for legitimate reasons. The sadness of a death generally doesn't come from the death itself, or the fact that they are people, or the fact that they didn't deserve to die; those can all make it worse, but they're not the root cause. What really affects people is the sense of loss. Anyone who respected or followed a public figure will have good reason to feel like they've lost something when that person dies, and this is a type of bond that soldiers and accident victims generally don't have with the public. A soldier's death is sad to the people they knew and loved, but there's no emotional connection to strangers.

I wouldn't say I was familiar with Amy's music or personality, but from what I've heard, she had a lot of talent and was creating some solid and significant work in a musical genre that had been all but forgotten by popular culture. To people who appreciated her music, her death marks the end of her innovation - the talent is gone, and there can't be any more new songs or performances, just what has been recorded already. So I think a lot of people see her death as a signal of the world losing a rare talent, one which can't be brought back. There's something deeper here than just "oh, it's a celebrity".


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 24, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I don't think soldiers or accident victims have the same emotional value to other people as certain celebrity deaths, and not just because of psychology or whatever, but for legitimate reasons. The sadness of a death generally doesn't come from the death itself, or the fact that they are people, or the fact that they didn't deserve to die; those can all make it worse, but they're not the root cause. What really affects people is the sense of loss. Anyone who respected or followed a public figure will have good reason to feel like they've lost something when that person dies, and this is a type of bond that soldiers and accident victims generally don't have with the public. A soldier's death is sad to the people they knew and loved, but there's no emotional connection to strangers.
> 
> I wouldn't say I was familiar with Amy's music or personality, but from what I've heard, she had a lot of talent and was creating some solid and significant work in a musical genre that had been all but forgotten by popular culture. To people who appreciated her music, her death marks the end of her innovation - the talent is gone, and there can't be any more new songs or performances, just what has been recorded already. So I think a lot of people see her death as a signal of the world losing a rare talent, one which can't be brought back. There's something deeper here than just "oh, it's a celebrity".


 
Oh, you legend. You wrote what I was trying to think of but I didn't know how to say it.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 24, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Oh, you legend. You wrote what I was trying to think of but I didn't know how to say it.


 
Didn't seem too hard to explain, but that's just me.

And yeah, I actually liked a couple of her songs and was looking forward to new ones. I don't feel too "lost" though, but maybe it'll hit me later when I listen to one of her songs.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nononooo.


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 26, 2011)

Look everything that is happening around the world can be considered tragic, while the death of 87 peple is in my opinion very very tragic, people in Africa are starving and are slowly dying, women in Libya are being raped due to the civil war and Amy Whinehouse just died. Saying that either one of these is more tragic than the other is not the way to go.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 27, 2011)

ianography said:


> I wouldn't be happy that that person was dead.


 
And when did i say i was happy?

I honestly couldn't care less whether she lived to 104 and had a carer wiping her Khyber. What takes the jam out my doughnut is that because she made a couple of records, it was acceptable for her to be the way she was. How many kids do you reckon saw her as a role model and have decided "I'll get in on that?" Who would have made a thread about Crackhead Mike, the theiving little git that robbed your house or mugged your nan when he died? Lets face facts - if she wasn't in the money, this is the life she would have led - and then opinions would have been very different.


----------



## insane569 (Jul 27, 2011)

just cause someone on the other side of the world dies doesnt mean the whole world is gonna stop turning for them and cry
yes its sad and a tragedy but im not crying nor will i for someone who decided to live with drugs
flame me all you want but i still wont cry for her death


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 27, 2011)

ianography said:


> Yeesh... even if somebody I personally didn't like were to die (Glenn Beck for example) I wouldn't be happy that that person was dead.


 
You personally know Glenn Beck?



insane569 said:


> just cause someone on the other side of the world dies doesnt mean the whole world is gonna stop turning for them and cry
> yes its sad and a tragedy but im not crying nor will i for someone who decided to live with drugs
> flame me all you want but i still wont cry for her death



No-one, is crying.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 27, 2011)

insane569 said:


> just cause someone on the other side of the world dies doesnt mean the whole world is gonna stop turning for them and cry
> yes its sad and a tragedy but im not crying nor will i for someone who decided to live with drugs
> flame me all you want but i still wont cry for her death


 
When did someone said that everyone should stop what they're doing and start crying for her death? You're changing the story man.
There's this thing that's called sympathy. Look it up.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 27, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> because she made a couple of records, it was acceptable for her to be the way she was.



Who the hell thought it was acceptable to be a drug addict, just because she was an artist?
People still told her to stop. Don't act like everyone was praising her drug use.




> Who would have made a thread about Crackhead Mike, the theiving little git that robbed your house or mugged your nan when he died?


Since when did Amy Winehouse rob anyone's house or grandma?
Oh wait, she didn't.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 27, 2011)

insane569 said:


> yes its sad and a tragedy


 
It most certainly is not a tragedy.



Wikipedia said:


> Not all death is considered to be a tragedy. Rather it is a precise set of symptoms surrouding the loss that define it as such.



In this case symptons including, but not limited to Anxiety; irritability; argumentative, Transient panic, Paranoia, Insomnia, Runny nose, Sweating, Yawning, Abdominal cramping, Diarrhea, Dilated pupils, Goose bumps, Nausea, Vomiting do not appear to define it as such.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 27, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> It most certainly is not a tragedy.


 
Yes it is, how many times. Any death is a tragedy


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 27, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Any death is a tragedy


 
No. Not at all. 
Harold Shipman, Bin Laden, Hitler, John Wayne Gacy, Myra Hindley, Peter Sutcliffe to name a few.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 27, 2011)

Every death is a tragedy, but not every tragedy is important enough to put in the news for multiple days and make threads about on every forum.

I drop a bucket of bleach and ruin my carped, costing me thousands of dollars to repair: Tragedy for me, but not important enough to make a thread about
A dear friend dies: Tragedy, but not important enough to make a thread about
A great cuber dies: Tragedy, Important enough to make a thread about on this site, but not everywhere
A famous person dies: Tragedy, and since on every website, and for every newspaper, there's a number of readers who like that person, (except maybe Glenn Beck, adolf hitler, bin laden, and other evil famous people, but then there would be celebratory threads anyway) it's important enough to post it on those website, and those papers.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 27, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> No. Not at all.
> Harold Shipman, Bin Laden, Hitler, John Wayne Gacy, Myra Hindley, Peter Sutcliffe to name a few.


 
Yes, of course. But that has nothing to do with Amy Winehouse, it seems your just writing anything to argue.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 27, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Yes, of course. But that has nothing to do with Amy Winehouse, it seems your just writing anything to argue.


 
It had everything to do with the ongoing debate. And I quote



cubersmith said:


> Any death is a tragedy



to which I responded accordingly.


----------

